# What do you do when you encounter the buffer with BH method ?



## Toinou9120 (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm actually trying to adapt the BH method into a programm. I need to understand the BH method to achieve that, but I don't understand what I am supposed to do when I encounter the buffer. I did some research and apparently, I must break into a new cycle, but I don't understand how and what I'm exactly supposed to do. Can someone explain it to me ? Thanks.

I'm sorry if there is any mystake, English is not my first language.


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 13, 2017)

you throw it to any not solved yet location


----------



## Toinou9120 (Apr 13, 2017)

Ok thank, but when the buffer is in a cycle, what do I do ? For exemple, if my buffer is UR and I have this case : UR > FR > UR, what am I supposed to do ?


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 13, 2017)

UR-FR-any other not solved yet location, if there are no more not solved yet location you combine UR FR with a couple of corners, with an alg like a Y perm


----------



## Toinou9120 (Apr 13, 2017)

Oh ok, I understand, thank you for your help !


----------

